# 7/15-7/16 - Late Report - Overnight Trip on Tideline 235



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry for the late report...makes it kinda useless, but nonetheless..

Did my first overnighter on my Tideline 235. 










Good trip overall. Started off about 55 miles SSW. Pulled in a few nice Red Grouper (14lb and 18lbs) along with a couple of nice mingo, ws, and two sow reds that went 20lbs and 24lbs.




















Could have loaded the boat down with fish out there, but wanted to do some deep dropping and get on out to the rigs. Tried a bunch of spots over at the steps, but the bite wasn't happening for some reason. Off we went to Marlin. Very fishy! Lots of blackfin that we used for chunking with the exception of a 30lb blackfin that we kept. Kept seeing nice yellowfin busting and down deep, but couldn't get any bites. Was early in the night so we ran down to Horn (In hindsight we should have stayed at Marlin) and found no life. 










After a few hours, we made the run to Proteus. First drop, we got a solid 60lb yellowfin











Nothing after that...which wasn't shocking, given the reports I received. stayed for the morning bite, which didn't occur, then ran back up north. On the way up, about 12 miles east of Marlin, the open water tuna were jumping! Of course, we were ill prepared! Had two, over 100lb fish next to the boat destroying fish on the grass, but we couldn't get a hook in em. Lost a nice fish on a popper, then the skipjack tuna moved in. Pulled in one of those then it all died down.

North and east of Petronius found a nice bluewater grass mat. Got a nice 12lb bull off of it!









Overall, a nice first overnight trip. 300 miles round trip with 147 gallons of fuel burned.


----------



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

What was the fuel consumption Like? I have a 2017 SeaHunt 235se...only thing is I'm pushing a single 250...always wanted 2 hit the rigs

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

0ffSh0re_Chronicles said:


> What was the fuel consumption Like? I have a 2017 SeaHunt 235se...only thing is I'm pushing a single 250...always wanted 2 hit the rigs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Ran the engines for 36 hours and only burned 147 gallons. Total mileage was 300 miles


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Never too late for a report like this. Thanks for sharing your adventure. That is a fine looking bunch of fish!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Fishing Grandpa said:


> Never too late for a report like this. Thanks for sharing your adventure. That is a fine looking bunch of fish!


Thank you! And for a frame of reference, the table is 10' long. The hole is the middle is 12" wide.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job guys !


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Yellowfin sashimi, yum!
Awesome catch, nice variety for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

How'd yall carry the extre fuel?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

SHANE704 said:


> How'd yall carry the extre fuel?


My boat holds 160 gallons, so we made it back with about 9% of our original fuel. We brought an extra 20 gallons for emergency. Next trip, I will have a 50 gallon Marine fuel bladder, depending on where I want to run. That will give me up to 500 mile range.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great post! I know we have to run way out to find the blue water but seeing a post here and there makes me look forward to the weekend. I hope we have a few pics to post next week. My crew and I are going to try out the MBGFC limited tournament this weekend. Seas looked great for you, hopefully the effort will pay off Saturday.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Great post! I know we have to run way out to find the blue water but seeing a post here and there makes me look forward to the weekend. I hope we have a few pics to post next week. My crew and I are going to try out the MBGFC limited tournament this weekend. Seas looked great for you, hopefully the effort will pay off Saturday.




Best of luck to you! Rip has pushed offshore past 100 miles! I'd start at Deltahouse, if it stays blue, then push south.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Enjoyed the post, it looked like a blast and a rare opportunity for the size boat. 

I've toyed with the thought of a long/overnight trip on our 25' HydraSport. Problem is, we have a single engine and not as much fuel as you guys did.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

iJabo said:


> Enjoyed the post, it looked like a blast and a rare opportunity for the size boat.
> 
> I've toyed with the thought of a long/overnight trip on our 25' HydraSport. Problem is, we have a single engine and not as much fuel as you guys did.



Yeah, have to get a reasonable weather window for sure. Got two overnight trips planned for mid and late August. Just have to see how the water sets up. For now, I'm off to SW Florida and the Keys!


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great report! 

I'm looking to go out mid August for my first overnight trip. If the water is still green by that time is it worth going to the rigs or no?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome job out there! You guys managed a great variety of fish, and I'm sure you had a blast doing it! Thanks for the report! Well done


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report and catches... I'm looking at new sleds and it all puts my search into perspective fer fuel/motor(s)...Good deal!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. I like the pix. When's dinner. Lol
Whyme


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

very good job ! 
congrats


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the "atta boys" gents! 

Just got back from two weeks of fishing in my boat...went from pcola to crystal river for scalloping, then to Naples and then drove the boat across the 10,000 island area to Marathon for 6 days! Did some awesome snorkeling and diving for lobster and speargun fishing for grouper (gag and reds). Even made it out to the marathon hump and grabbed some mahi.


----------

